
Volvo Sets a Top Speed for All Its Cars - pross356
https://spectrum.ieee.org/cars-that-think/transportation/safety/volvo-sets-a-top-speed-for-all-its-cars
======
milkytron
I admire Volvo's drive for safety, the three point seat belt was a major
advancement, and although a goal of zero deaths seems nearly impossible, that
doesn't make it any less of a worthy cause to seek.

If I could afford their vehicles I would most certainly consider them. I hope
they stick around for a long time.

------
socialtoilet
180 is okay when you're on awake, in a hurry, and all your senses are on red
alert. Everything above is just madness. Still can't understand why Germany
allows anything above.

------
ablation
The backlash against this amongst so-called "petrolheads" has been as
vitriolic as it is predictable.

